# Here are my slippers!



## etex (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi everyone! WOW!! I have seen and bought so many wonderful orchids since joining this forum!! Bless all of you enablers!! I have learned so much from this forum!! Slippertalk rocks!! Here is my collection. I hope you like my list!

Nov 2009:
Angel Vein Compot
Bacon Trix
Con Con Bell
Conco Lucia (Bella Lucia'Bueno' x concobellatulum 'Pert'
Conco Lucia(concobellatum'Pert' x Bella Lucia 'Bueno')
Druid Spring Compot
Lawless Rheingold Compot
Lemonaid Compot
liemianum #1 x Hsinying Frantz # 2
Lucky Bells (Bella Lucia 'Cheetah' x bellatulum 'Cherry')
Lucky Bells (bellatulum 'Cherry' x Bella Lucia "Cheetah')
Prim Susan Compot
primulinum var. flavum x paph argus Compot
S Gratrix
Three Virgos
Triple Bella( Triple Trix 'Waffle' x Bella Lucia 'Parmasan')
Triple Bella(Bella Lucia 'Parmasan' xTriple Trix'Waffle')
villosum 'High Gloss'x 'Cherry Black' Compot
wilhelminae 'MC 3301' x pete's Pride' Compot

Dec 2009:
Angel Hair
Annabellchin
Barbilight
Bronze Idol
Bronze Idol
Delrosi 'Delicate Lady' x glaucophyllum 'Sunburst'
Glenda Lask
Golddollar
hainanense
Herbert Bernhart
Hsinying Laser
In Charm Topaz
Incredible 
Jade Dragon
Judge Philip
leucochilum (' King of Siam' x 'Thai Dynasty')
leucochilum ('Siamese Symmetry' x' Pearl of Phuket')
leucochilum(' Bangkok Night' x 'Thai Dynasty')
leucochilum( 'Thai Chili' x' Pearl of Phuket')
Moussitianum
niveum
niveum
Omdurman
PEOY
Quiberon Bay
Roseville
Sherrline x Jolly Green'Hallo'
Toni Semple x liemianum #5
Vanguard 'Stars and Stripes Forever' am/aos x niveum 'In Charm'
wenshanse

Jan 2010:
Addicted Philip
Charlie Oneil
Dick Wagner
glanduliferum var praestans x sib('Wings' x 'Sam's Choice'
godefroyae alba x In Charm
Hsinying Miclyn
Lake Shinsei
Lynleigh Koopowitz
Magic Lantern 'Pink Blush' x Fanaticum "Fantastic' 
sanderianum x rothschildianum
Spicerianum
Super Addicted
Verde Oro x Golden Days
Yellow Tiger

My orchids before joining SlipperTalk:

Armeni White x primulinum
Armeni White x primulinum
Beauhill x Winston Churchill 'Redoubtable' FCC/AOS
Beaute "Linda' x Spotglen' Doodlebug'HCC/AOS
Beaute 'Linda' x Spotglen 'Doodlebug'HCC/AOS
Beaute 'Linda'x(Venture 'Sunglow' x Winston Churchill' Indominable') 'Roseville'
callosum
Cathedral Cove
chamberlainianum 'Latifolum' x self
Chucks Surprise x Winston Churchill 'Indomitable'
Chuck's Surprise x Winston Churchill' Indomitable'
Clifton Booth x lowii 'Onterio'
delanatii
delenatii
delenatii x stoneii
Dr Toot
Feuerwerk x charlesworthii
Feuerwerk x charlesworthii
godefroyae 'C.S' x concolor 'Chen Sam'
hainanense
Heeder Fladder
Ho Chi Minh
Honey
hookerae x Maudie
Hsinying Citron' #3' x Alma Gavaert # 6
Hsinying Web x Maudie Raven
In Charm 'Greenery 'Chao Chou' BM/TPS x In Charm White 'In Charm'
In Charm White 'Hsinying' x charlesworthii 'Pride of Tokyo'
Joan Mclellen Taylor Feather x River
((Keyeshill x Decameron) x Mildred Munday) x Hamana Chilwin 'T7'
Lady Margaret Thatcher 'White Mint' x Spring Colors' Hornet'
Lady Margaret Thatcher 'White Mint' x Spring Colors' Hornet'
Lawless Zauberflote
lawrencianum
Lebeau 'Hsiao AM/AOS x niveum ' In Charm' BM/TPS
Limerick 'Hillsview' HCC/AOS x Greenvale 'Hillsview'
lowii
Lucille Booth
Luther Pass
Maudiae '97012' x fairrieanum ' Green Baby' HCC/AOS
Maudie x(Hsinying Majukun x Alma Gevaert)
Mildred Hunter'Flame' HCC/AOS x Winston Churchill 'Indomitable' AM/AOS
Noid Maudie hybrid
Oto 
Pinocchio x concolor
praestans California Gold x Honey Dipper
Pulsar x Laser
Rauketuri Gold x Donna Hanes
Red Zinger 'Zap' x(Black Stallion x Joanne's Wine)
Redmix x altakay 
roebelenii 'Jester' HCC/AOS x Maudie 'Prieta'
Shapely Carlene "Guacamole' x Limerick'Hillsview'
Sharnden 'Agnes Miller' HCC/AOS x Paph(Milmoore x Redsand)'Hillsview'
Sheila Hanes 'Green Orb' x Donna Hanes '797'
Sorcerer's Stone
Sorcerer's Stone
Spicerianum
spicerianum
St Swithen x delenatii
Supersuk 'Eureka' AM/AOS x Raison Pie 'Hsinying x sib
Supersuk'Eureka x Raison Pie"Hsinying'
Villosum 'Anne' per tag, but has spicerianum, too
(Wallur x Cherokee)'Grande' x Limerick 'Hillsview' HCC/AOS
(Wallur x Cherokee)'Grande' x Limerick 'Hillsview' HCC/AOS
Winston Churchill'Indomitable' FCC/AOS x Hampshire Prolific


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 16, 2010)

Just by my rough count, it looks like you've basically doubled your collection since joining Slippertalk. oke: Do ya think there's a correlation??? :rollhappy:

Great collection, you have some really cool stuff.


----------



## orcoholic (Jan 16, 2010)

That's quite a collection. Let's see, if you buy 25 a month for the next 50 years and divide them every couple years, you'll have a few million orchids.

You;re going to be a very busy repotter.


----------



## emydura (Jan 16, 2010)

Blimey!!! That is an amazing amount of orchids in such a short space of time. If you keep this up you will need to expand your growing house pretty quickly.

David


----------



## etex (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for looking! I so love slippers! Each is so unique!! And it is so exciting when they bloom for you!!
Fortunately, many are still seedlings, so room isn't an issue yet. The sun room has lots of room and the spare room has an eastern and a sheltered southern exposure.My husband is talking about adding a light setup for seedlings and smaller slippers!
Yep, I have gotten 63 since joining slippertalk! It is just so easy to be tempted with all the gorgeous photos, and there were so many slippers at great prices.
I told my husband several times last month that I wasn't going to buy any more in December. Fortunately, he is tolerant of my addiction!


----------



## Bolero (Jan 16, 2010)

Wow you have quite a few there, some I have as well and many that you have I want!!!

Nice collection.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 16, 2010)

I was going to say"nice start" but you're way pass that!

I think I have this plant.
*Villosum 'Anne' per tag, but has spicerianum, too
*It was awarded as a species but in fact, a primary hybrid of villosum and spicerianum.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 16, 2010)

Great list!

My collection grew by leaps and bounds after I joined here, also.


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice..  I'd be surprised if that doesn't outgrow the whole of California...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 17, 2010)

Bahaaahaaa, she's mine! :evil:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 17, 2010)

Man, I've been growing orchids since I was 16 and I've never owned that many slippers in all those years!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 17, 2010)

:clap: A true addict! Thatta girl! :clap:


----------



## etex (Jan 17, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> :clap: A true addict! Thatta girl! :clap:



Thank you! Thank you! I couldn't have done it without my friends at Slippertalk!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 18, 2010)

:drool::drool::drool: At that purchasing speed you will definitely run out of space at a moment in time !!!! (even slippers plants (should ) grow in size !!!) Jean


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 18, 2010)

That's a lot! Soon you will need to hire employees to care for them all!


----------



## etex (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for looking at a list of my beauties and for your comments!
Well, my Wild and Crazy Buying Spree is over and I am on a budget. Unlike our government, I know my rate of spending is not sustainabe! But it sure was fun!! I got some awesome plants!!
Divided my Noid Phal compot and Paph Prim Susan compot last weekend and donated one large seedling of each for our OS raffle yesterday! It is a kick watching two of your babies go to a new home.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 18, 2010)

Excellent list!!!! Well done and happy growing and blooming...


----------

